# Been looking at the stats page



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was curious to see what was happening to the number of new topics, new users etc.

Not a lot it seems

Lowest new user since 2004 for this month.










Same with new topics


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

I think you need a new conversion to keep you busy:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The way I've been feeling lately, I'm not sure that's very wise Geoff


----------

